# Insulin..is it worth it?



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

I've been reading a fair bit into slin lately and it interests me so I've a few questions for the insulin vets out there.

Is it mainly used in competitive circles or do some of you average gym lads use it?

i understand the risks if hypoglycemia set in but I've only read profiles and articles explaining the risks. Any real life experiences from any of you lot?

Obviously it's best used alongside AAS and HGH but Is it worth using whilst off cycle or on trt.

Cheers for any input lads.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

When i last used i used up to 20iu just to see what it was like. As long as you eat sugar you are completely fine.

Anymore than 8iu per inject and i see increase in fat. Next time i use it, i will go for 3/4iu x3 per day.

I used to use it during PCT and it kept my gains, but now i don't really PCT anymore...I just B&C so i cant comment on gains with AAS. I've got a cycle comming up next week which will include slin and i am looking forward to it


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> When i last used i used up to 20iu just to see what it was like. As long as you eat sugar you are completely fine.
> 
> Anymore than 8iu per inject and i see increase in fat. Next time i use it, i will go for 3/4iu x3 per day.
> 
> I used to use it during PCT and it kept my gains, but now i don't really PCT anymore...I just B&C so i cant comment on gains with AAS. I've got a cycle comming up next week which will include slin and i am looking forward to it


 Spot on mate.

So is that normal protocol for you, 3 x ed. do you inject post workout? How much benifit do you really see from it in terms of muscle gained? Defo worth using in your opinion I'm guessing?


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

There's a good video on Youtube of Dave Palumbo talking about insulin and how it's not the magical substance everyone thinks it is, and it's unnecessary unless pro (despite being one of the guys to pioneer its use). And I agree. I thought I could take it and I'd have arms like Phil Heath in a month. Having said that, while it didn't give me the guns of Mr O., it is effective if used correctly.

My muscles tend to get that 'pop' look similar to when on tren and I'm sure they harden a touch - assume this is because the muscles are full of nutrients, but this could just be in my head.

I've used fast stuff throughout the day, twice a day, and as a pre-workout. Worked well, but it meant I had to be more organised with my meals etc to deal with the peaks. Chris Aceto says the use of slin is pointless as a pre-workout as the carbs stored in your muscles would've been put there a day or so beforehand. There are also the obvious dangers of taking insulin before physical expenditure (although I never experienced this). Also used fast stuff to carb up pre-contest which worked a treat too.

Tend to use longer slin now. One shot in the morning, no peaks. All you have to do is have a steady influx of carbs every 2-3 hours. Not overly difficult as most bodybuilders have that dietary set-up already.

As for benefits, I don't tend to put on much fat with it, just seem to fill out more. It can help facilitate growth - I'll weigh myself after my next run to see the weight gain - but I enjoy the strength gains more. And as NGNG mentioned, it is good for preserving gains in PCT.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

nickc300 said:


> Spot on mate.
> 
> So is that normal protocol for you, 3 x ed. do you inject post workout? How much benifit do you really see from it in terms of muscle gained? Defo worth using in your opinion I'm guessing?


 I've only ever used it during PCT though mate so i can't comment on that, but even then. I maintained strength & gains. I also looked more pumped during PCT that i did on cycle lol.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

everything bar lantus is pretty underwhelming imo

here's a post i put up in another thread comparing novorapid to lantus and why i prefer the latter

" lantus is like you are in the 'anabolic window' 24/7 with nutrient shuttling taking place all day which is why its advisable to sip a bcaa mix throughout the day like xtend or all day you may (i was chucking 4 heaped scoops in a 4 liter container and sipping it all day and if i woke up in the night with a dry mouth as i always do id chug a bit then)

permanently pumped out of the gym, crippling pumps in the gym

decent appetite increase without that messy insatiable hunger of ghrp 6 or mk

most controllable hypos (come on V slow ime) with rumor of no hypo at all due to it being peakless

and the biggest effect on IGF1 out of all the insulins

" Unlike short-acting insulins, which provide the above-mentioned benefits for just a few hours a day, Lantus will continue shuttling nutrients, increasing protein synthesis, enhancing vasodialation, etc, all day long, even while we sleep. "

" Insulin's IGF-1 elevating effects have been well established for some time, but the question in most BB'rs minds is "do the different forms of insulin increase IGF-1 levels to varying degrees? According to recent research, the answer is yes, as patients treated with Lantus were found to have higher IGF-1 levels compared to those who used regular human insulin. With this peptide playing a critical role in the growth and development of muscle cells, this benefit shouldn't be underestimated. Technically, this should make Lantus the most anabolic form of insulin available "

lantus does come with its own set of health risks that are perhaps exclusive to this type of insulin mainly the prolonged increase in IGF causing an increased growth of tumours but id say this was a moot point for anyone running HGH or GH releasing peptides especially when considering youd typically only be on lantus 3-5 weeks where as HGH some guys run year round

do with what youre comfortable but for me personally lantus blew novorapid out the water, like 0 question about it, the size and appetite increase as well as fullness was far superior

i was in a hefty surplus and was sure to nail a big bowl of oats before bed just in case although the data suggests this is unnecessary due to the peakless nature of lantus

if novorapid is anavar then lantus is trenbolone "


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

swole troll said:


> everything bar lantus is pretty underwhelming imo
> 
> here's a post i put up in another thread comparing novorapid to lantus and why i prefer the latter
> 
> ...


 Quality post mate. Spot on thanks for the info.

Baring in mind it'll be my first time with insulin. Aslong as I've got my timings for carb intake dialled in would you recommend lantus for a first time user?

My first run was going to be along the lines of 5iu upon waking and 5iu post workout.

Blood sugar monitor on the way. Stop watch for timings etc.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> Quality post mate. Spot on thanks for the info.
> 
> Baring in mind it'll be my first time with insulin. Aslong as I've got my timings for carb intake dialled in would you recommend lantus for a first time user?
> 
> ...


 as far as acute risk id say lantus is the safest

as far as gains id say lantus is unquestionably the best

as far as ease of use id say lantus is the least complicated

take from that what you will


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

swole troll said:


> if novorapid is anavar then lantus is trenbolone "


 if novarapid is the machine gun, lantus is the grenade launcher when both are used, i found lantus better personally as no spikes like the fast acting slin,

can get 72iu of pharma growth so contemplating running this with the slin,and some igf1 might be pretty interesting and if i dont grow off this lot its time to throw the towel in


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

swole troll said:


> as far as acute risk id say lantus is the safest
> 
> as far as gains id say lantus is unquestionably the best
> 
> ...


 Sold mate. Time for research and source searching.

Sone top quality info there. Much appreciated buddy.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> Sold mate. Time for research and source searching.
> 
> Sone top quality info there. Much appreciated buddy.


 just dont be scared to eat

no time for faffin about worrying about abs with this stuff

stuff the food in and watch yourself blow up

i was eating a disgusting amount of calories and managed to fill out nicely

these two pics are from start of bulk until about half way in if IIRC, there's a 28kg difference between the two, my abs were completely gone in second pic but you couldnt call me fat

i was running:

1200mg test 
800mg deca 
40mg dbol ED
ghrp 6 and cjc with dac (3x per day and 1x per week respectively) 
30iu lantus ED

each additional compound was implemented bit by bit to see what was doing what (gear remained consistent throughout bar the dbol which was dropped 4-6 weeks in)

i know its a lot of gear and compounds to credit lantus exclusively but believe me when i say the scale, pump and fullness jumped considerably when implementing lantus even after 2 weeks of novorapid use, im also well intuned with what is doing what in my body

*beard results may vary


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

swole troll said:


> just dont be scared to eat
> 
> no time for faffin about worrying about abs with this stuff
> 
> ...


 Damn good transformation, whats the time difference between them?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> Damn good transformation, whats the time difference between them?


 gracias

around 8 - 10 weeks


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Imo it's one of the best hormones out there and very very safe in the right hands

Check usage with a BG monitor on and around injections. Eat enough sugar and you will be fine. And have some to hand in gym bag, or car until you get your protocol sorted, depending on when and where you inject. Ive heard of guys injecting after the gym, having carbs but being delayed on the way home and getting hypo symptoms. You don't want be caught out

I worked on around 10g carbs per iu when I first used then adjusted when necessary.

Glycogen pumps and growth are awesome.

I've used on its own with great success in between cycles.

Do your research, be sensible and it will work wonders for you.


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

swole troll said:


> just dont be scared to eat
> 
> no time for faffin about worrying about abs with this stuff
> 
> ...


 Quality transformation mate.

im guessing cals were high over maintainance then? Did you up carbs specifically for the Lantus?

And that beard appeared in 8-10 weeks??! Sign of a real man!!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

nickc300 said:


> Quality transformation mate.
> 
> im guessing cals were high over maintainance then? Did you up carbs specifically for the Lantus?
> 
> And that beard appeared in 8-10 weeks??! Sign of a real man!!


 I upped the calories as I stalled in weight gain

I gained about 2.5kg per week which is insane but I had a kidney issue as well as some gh related water retention so it's not all tissue gain

I was aiming for a kg per week but like I say the weight just kept skyrocketing especially when I added the lantus

Lol the beards annoying tbh mate, grows far too quick, fine in the winter but ball ache in the summer, 1200 mg test doesn't help much either.....


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

swole troll said:


> I upped the calories as I stalled in weight gain
> 
> I gained about 2.5kg per week which is insane but I had a kidney issue as well as some gh related water retention so it's not all tissue gain
> 
> ...


 I can read all the articles I want but it's real life experience and knowledge that gives the best insight on what to expect so thanks again.

Ive managed to source some so it'll be on order soon. I'm just finishing up on a sus 250 npp cycle. Off to Morocco for four weeks then back home for four weeks so I'll run it along side 125 test ew for those four weeks.

Keeping test low so I can see exactly how i react with it.

Spot on for all the help mate. Seen a lot of your posts, your a credit to this forum.

Keep that beard! Don't let anyone tell you to get rid.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

just make sure youre eating enough overall calories (especially slow release carbs before bed) and carry around a couple bottles of lucozade with you wherever you go

the risks are very manageable but potentially extremely severe if left untreated

i personally was consuming almost a kilo of carbs per day which religiously consisted of 100g of oats with milk before bed, i took glucotabs with me everywhere

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Health-Personal-Care/Glucotabs-Glucose-Raspberry-200g-PACK-DELIVERY/B00MA6GZ9M/ref=sr_1_3_a_it?ie=UTF8&qid=1478817685&sr=8-3&keywords=glucotabs


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

swole troll said:


> just dont be scared to eat
> 
> no time for faffin about worrying about abs with this stuff
> 
> ...


 That literally looks like two different guys lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> That literally looks like two different guys lol


 28kg and a full head and face of hair will do that


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

swole troll said:


> 28kg and a full head and face of hair will do that


 You look better with a beard #nohomo


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

todai said:


> You look better with a beard #nohomo


 bit of a shadow yes but not full beard, only guys dig that

every time ive grown it like in the pic basically any woman says shave it down to stubble where as all the guys are like "nah keep it, looks sick mate" 
my missus doesnt like the full on face of pubes either so tend to keep it stubble

also got to factor in i have a tan, full head of hair and a bit more body fat in second pic, all of which are more aesthetic imo

and ref beards on men id say clean shaven rarely looks as good as 6 o'clock shadow

again nohomer of course


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

How long would run for a first time user?

Can it be used on its own without AAS?


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

yes slin can used alone without aas no problem, I'm doing it at the moment I'm using novorapid at 20iu not lantus although after reading swole troll`s dealing with it I may have to give that a shot next time


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> How long would run for a first time user?
> 
> Can it be used on its own without AAS?


 Novorapid some people run for months on end

Lantus is usually 4 - 8 weeks

I like to run it 4 weeks personally

On it now actually, since posting so much on it lately I felt it was about time I went back on

The pumps are unholy.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Novorapid some people run for months on end
> 
> Lantus is usually 4 - 8 weeks
> 
> ...


 4 weeks on, how long off?

Is this something that can be cycled all year?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> 4 weeks on, how long off?
> 
> Is this something that can be cycled all year?


 Yes, it does come with risks but you can potentially cycle on and off indefinitely although it's not something I do

4 on 4 off is fine

I wouldn't run it whilst cutting so unless you are a weight categoryless strongman or powerlifter I can't see why you'd want to be on it year round


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

I fooled around with humalog for preworkout for a while (just AAS and humalog). Sickest pumps ever. Rapid weight and size gain but it was temporary. Drinking those sugar shakes during the workout was the nastiest part.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

swole troll said:


> everything bar lantus is pretty underwhelming imo
> 
> here's a post i put up in another thread comparing novorapid to lantus and why i prefer the latter
> 
> ...


 "if novorapid is anavar then lantus is trenbolone"

That's some statement that


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I've just finished a 5-week run on Lantus, 20ius-30ius per day. Did go as high as 50ius on a previous run but that seemed to make me bloat up and go red (plus gave me digestion issues). I put on 2kg in that time.

Obviously that's not all muscle. However, I didn't add any visable fat and I dropped water weight as I adjusted my estrogen management. While these will still have been contributing factors to the weight gain, I'd like to think there was some muscle growth as well as glycogen uptake.

Apart from the size added, I actually prefer slin for the strength and endurance it gives me when I train. I seem to be able to squeeze out a few more reps or lift a little bit more weight when on a slin run.

I should also add that I am on a cycle of test and NPP, and using a progressive overload approach to training. So, of course, it could just well be the gear doing the leg work. However, gear doses and caloric intake were the same throughout the 5-week run as they were before, and I wasn't gaining at that rate previously.

In short, is it worth it? Yes. I will also be using it again, possibly during my diet for prep. Yes, I know this is blasphemy to some of y'all, but been watching/reading a lot of JP's stuff on slin use with dieting and it seems feasible in the earlier stages/or till you stop dropping fat.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Magsimus said:


> I've just finished a 5-week run on Lantus, 20ius-30ius per day. Did go as high as 50ius on a previous run but that seemed to make me bloat up and go red (plus gave me digestion issues). I put on 2kg in that time.
> 
> Obviously that's not all muscle. However, I didn't add any visable fat and I dropped water weight as I adjusted my estrogen management. While these will still have been contributing factors to the weight gain, I'd like to think there was some muscle growth as well as glycogen uptake.
> 
> ...


 glad you liked it man

in all honesty i think if youd pushed it a bit more youd have gained more but it is a fine line with insulin about how much weight for the sake of weight you want to gain

did you like the pumps? i personally think lantus with a banana pre workout gives me pumps to the point it feels like my skin is a size xxs and i should be wearing xxl.

insulin can definitely be used in a deficit, as many keep posting on here 'work your slin around your diet not the other way around'

there's a larger margin for error when dieting on lantus over novorapid but if youve been doing your reading youll already be aware of that


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@swole troll, how would you rate Levemir? From what I can gather on the internet it is equivalent to Lantus for treatment of diabetes, but cannot find much for bulking purposes. Superior to Novorapid?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> @swole troll, how would you rate Levemir? From what I can gather on the internet it is equivalent to Lantus for treatment of diabetes, but cannot find much for bulking purposes. Superior to Novorapid?


 never used it

i know its another basal slin but thats about the extent of my knowledge on it

i wouldnt take it on the premise of "lantus is basal and is good for gains therefor so must be levemir" 
do your reading, find out if there is definitely no peaks and the active life ect


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

@swole troll excellent post and reviews mate. Its amazing how there are different approach in bodybuilding in terms of ped using. I talked with dave about lantus and like JP he thinks there is no point to use that kind of slin in bbing.

In their opinions, even if lantus has more facilities to bind igf1 receptors, having slin in blood for many hours is pointless.

I tried lantus once, and even with carbs I had an hypo a day, I decided to stop immediately, I dont like the idea to sleep with that.

I prefer using humulin-r pwo and thats it.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

supertesty said:


> @swole troll excellent post and reviews mate. Its amazing how there are different approach in bodybuilding in terms of ped using. I talked with dave about lantus and like JP he thinks there is no point to use that kind of slin in bbing.
> 
> In their opinions, even if lantus has more facilities to bind igf1 receptors, having slin in blood for many hours is pointless.
> 
> ...


 it boils down to the same old dbol vs drol argument

it's to each their own and body chemistry also plays a role in that preference

i mean personally i see lantus as better in every way both in theory and in practice 
and the majority of the guys ive spoken to that have tried both also rate lantus over rapid acting

but just like the dbol vs drol, front squats vs back squats, bench vs incline, rows vs pull ups ect 
why pick one when you can have both?

i mean aside from those with adverse reaction of course

someone on here likened the lantus novorapid combo to being like an assault rifle with an under slung grenade launcher lol


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

swole troll said:


> it boils down to the same old dbol vs drol argument
> 
> it's to each their own and body chemistry also plays a role in that preference
> 
> ...


 completely agree with you and if I wasnt scared about sleeping with slin, I would give another longer try


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

supertesty said:


> completely agree with you and if I wasnt scared about sleeping with slin, I would give another longer try


 that does sound dodgy mate

i found that nailing 100g of oats with FF milk and a table spoon of PB before bed always kept me waking up not dead

maybe try it next time youre on GH given growths effect on blood glucose levels


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

HRT dose of insulin should be:

Weight in kg* 0.6-1

Half dose as Lantus half as fast acting

When you run insulin you want to have muscles sensitive to igf1 so:

Test (based on HGH dose)

Tren (bread and butter for slin+HGH)

Mast (Dhts have sinergy with slin and are leverage tools for test)

Deca (our anabolic of choice 300mg is plenty)

No orals! Since your liver must be superclean to produce loads of igf1.

Keep Dostinex, AI, Dyazide and catrapes on hand when on this stack, sides will hit hard. Yes they will hit no matter what.

Don't use insulin without HGH it's just muscles hydration.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I use Novorapid and i have to say, yes it is worth it.

The other thing i will say is - insulin (any type) is not for the common user, its an advanced level compound that should be used only when diet and training are spot on, yes it can be done safely but it certainly isnt necessary for the vast majority.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SlinMeister said:


> HRT dose of insulin should be:
> 
> Weight in kg* 0.6-1
> 
> ...


 the 2 parts in bold could you explain more please.....

on the top one i am not sure how you mean concerning how clean your liver is to the level of IGF-1 i am aware that IGF-1 is (in part) released from the liver but i am don't think you can illicit the connection of "Clean liver = more IGF-1" but i am keen to read the data please?

the bottom one could you again extrapolate how the action of Insulin changes when GH is introduced, obviously there is a connection on sensitivity but i am curious to how the actual behaviour changes from a transporter to ??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Chelsea said:


> I use Novorapid and i have to say, yes it is worth it.
> 
> The other thing i will say is - insulin (any type) is not for the common user, its an advanced level compound that should be used only when diet and training are spot on, yes it can be done safely but it certainly isnt necessary for the vast majority.


 THIS.......

i have seen a lot of guys who have used Insulin and to be honest they look average at best, i know a lot of advanced guys who have used insulin to great effect some of my clients who are on stage at 275lbs have used it but there is zero need in my opinion for long-acting insulin so i am curious to see the physiques of those that have said its like rocket fuel.....so lets see the gains you have made using Lantus/Levimer and doses of fast acting insulin above 10iu a day because i must be missing something here.....

just to add i have used all types of insulin over the years, and was one of the first many years ago to use Levimer when it was in fashion and to be fair it did not impress me so again because its being now called rocket fuel i would like to see the gains.....


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

I used novorapid and humulin-r

I dont know but I always get an hypo with novo while i respect carefully the carbs intakes with simple and complex to cover the amount of slin. Otherwise, I never get a single hypo with humulin while i dont take that much carb compared to novorapid.

I would like to use novorapid because of half life but I would like to avoid hypo too...I miss something in the protocol or

Anyway, yes slin is really worth it. Was a game changer on my last offseason with proper macro timing and good diet.


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> the 2 parts in bold could you explain more please.....
> 
> on the top one i am not sure how you mean concerning how clean your liver is to the level of IGF-1 i am aware that IGF-1 is (in part) released from the liver but i am don't think you can illicit the connection of "Clean liver = more IGF-1" but i am keen to read the data please?
> 
> the bottom one could you again extrapolate how the action of Insulin changes when GH is introduced, obviously there is a connection on sensitivity but i am curious to how the actual behaviour changes from a transporter to ??


 I wrote that from experience from a close friend. Have to admit i have no studies proving that. He did bloods for IGF1 after 4 weeks of 50 Dbol + 50 Winstrol without liver cleansing, and after a liver clensing (4 weeks of 1g TUDCA 880mg milk thistle 4 tabs of LIV52) and he seen an higher release on IGF1.

Using insulin without HGH is a waste imho, you just transport more nutrients into muscles, but your body is able to do that anyway and you risk to get fat, imho and hands on experience it's a nono, it's just "hydration to your muscles".

Anyway my experience is limited @Pscarb, it's a pleasure to learn something from you and kill my broscience.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SlinMeister said:


> I wrote that from experience from a close friend. Have to admit i have no studies proving that. He did bloods for IGF1 after 4 weeks of 50 Dbol + 50 Winstrol without liver cleansing, and after a liver clensing (4 weeks of 1g TUDCA 880mg milk thistle 4 tabs of LIV52) and he seen an higher release on IGF1.
> 
> Using insulin without HGH is a waste imho, you just transport more nutrients into muscles, but your body is able to do that anyway and you risk to get fat, imho and hands on experience it's a nono, it's just "hydration to your muscles".
> 
> Anyway my experience is limited @Pscarb, it's a pleasure to learn something from you and kill my broscience.


 insulin does nothing more than transport nutrients be that with or without GH, all GH does is help with body composition but the number one reason people get fat on insulin is because they are eating in a surplus to their requirements as many believe (wrongly) that you fit your diet around your insulin dose when it should be the other way round

on the first point that is just a guess mate, you do not produce more IGF-1 if your liver is "Clean" unfortunately if this was the case then guys who take orals would be smaller than those who don't as they would naturally produce less IGF-1

there is no magic to insulin all that many feel is an extreme pump that gives them the impression they have gained, it certainly will be an advantage when used correctly but steroids do not have a correlation to insulin, you get better results together but that is not a synergistic effect as you have implied it is just you get the benefit of the insulin + the steroids....much like you would burn more fat on a diet if you added cardio, the diet does not make the cardio better the cardio just does what it does combine that with a deficit of calories and you lose weight faster than with either alone.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just to Add "Bro" science is not bad hell i built my physique on it for years but with better understanding we now know you don't have to do certain things to achieve results


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> just to Add "Bro" science is not bad hell i built my physique on it for years but with better understanding we now know you don't have to do certain things to achieve results


 Do you think is there a real difference by introducing a shake full of EAA/BCAA/Gluta/crea after each shot of slin ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supertesty said:


> Do you think is there a real difference by introducing a shake full of EAA/BCAA/Gluta/crea after each shot of slin ?


 the only time this would make a difference is if your daily protein was low and when i mean low i mean less than say1g/kg

the assumption i am guessing with doing this is that the insulin will transport the Aminos etc to the muscle making the environment more anabolic.......unfortunatly it doesn't work like that buddy


----------



## supertesty (Nov 24, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> the only time this would make a difference is if your daily protein was low and when i mean low i mean less than say1g/kg
> 
> the assumption i am guessing with doing this is that the insulin will transport the Aminos etc to the muscle making the environment more anabolic.......unfortunatly it doesn't work like that buddy


 Im really surprised there is no magic tricks  Ok im gonna dont change anything so, some slin each meals, precise amount of carbs to cover slin. period thanks pal


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

@PscarbUsually my insulin protocol is that:

30 min before wo 1iu HGH Norditropin usually + my orals if i am taking any

Asap i finish my wo, 5 iu Humalog or Apidra, 60g Whey 104 from .Net (really fast), 4oz white rice, 2x baby food apple taste (200g apple purea)

This protocol comes from my ex coach, found it was working fine.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SlinMeister said:


> @PscarbUsually my insulin protocol is that:
> 
> 30 min before wo 1iu HGH Norditropin usually + my orals if i am taking any
> 
> ...


 if it works fine then stick with it, did your ex-coach explain why he advised you to do it that way?

there is no real one way to use insulin but many use far too much because they have been told that and don't question it.....

there is no reason to use Insulin post workout it adds nothing to the process of muscle building, it doesn't detract either but its not important....nor is eating carbs but thats a different thread


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> if it works fine then stick with it, did your ex-coach explain why he advised you to do it that way?
> 
> there is no real one way to use insulin but many use far too much because they have been told that and don't question it.....
> 
> there is no reason to use Insulin post workout it adds nothing to the process of muscle building, it doesn't detract either but its not important....nor is eating carbs but thats a different thread


 I will ask him asap! We still are in touch!

I remember only that he told me: "Use 4-5iu only post workout" "Only??" "Of course... you are not diabetic!"


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SlinMeister said:


> I will ask him asap! We still are in touch!
> 
> I remember only that he told me: "Use 4-5iu only post workout" "Only??" "Of course... you are not diabetic!"


 that makes no sense at all as using insulin post workout or with meals it does the same thing


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

lemme jump in here and ask...ill be off my current cycle in a few weeks and run pct. insulin worth it in pct to help keep gains?

was running a cutting cycle, bf dropped a lot, so will i end up get it all back if i run a small dose in pct? dieting not a problem, itll be clean.

if its a no, no then any other options for pct? igf1?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

weaver said:


> lemme jump in here and ask...ill be off my current cycle in a few weeks and run pct. insulin worth it in pct to help keep gains?
> 
> was running a cutting cycle, bf dropped a lot, so will i end up get it all back if i run a small dose in pct? dieting not a problem, itll be clean.
> 
> if its a no, no then any other options for pct? igf1?


 insulin won't keep muscle gains from a cycle as they do 2 different things, insulin is not an anabolic drug like steroids, you will keep full but on its own insulin cannot keep steroid gains, that is more down to diet and what those gains are (muscle/Water/Fat)


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

@Pscarb Dan Duchaine didn't write something about DNP + Insulin to keep gains on pct?

Btw I find cruise and blast better than Pct.... You just cruise on minimal Test and keep all gains...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SlinMeister said:


> @Pscarb Dan Duchaine didn't write something about DNP + Insulin to keep gains on pct?
> 
> Btw I find cruise and blast better than Pct.... You just cruise on minimal Test and keep all gains...


 you cannot keep gains from steroids with a hormone that is not anabolic and neither DNP or Insulin is anabolic......the theory behind DNP and Insulin is that DNP keeps you lean when pushing calories on insulin.......you can achieve the same by not going "Bro" with insulin doses, tracking calories and adding cardio it just takes more time and work


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> neither DNP or Insulin is anabolic


 how come insulin is not anabolic? it stores glucose as glycogen, it transfers amino acids in muscle cells, it inhibits the utilization of fat and protein as energy source etc. arent all these the definition of anabolism? unless you mean anabolic=muscle gain.. :whistling:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how does it inhibit protein as an energy source?

yes i mean anabolic as in anabolic

it mainly does one thing and that is it is a transporter of all substrates, it does lower MPB but that in its self is not anabolic


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

anabolic means "store nutrients in the body" whether its fat protein or carbs. i thought insulin is considered to be highly anabolic, at least on paper it does store nutrients in body and inhibits the breakdown of fat, protein and cards, cant comment on actual muscle gains from it tho, never used it.

you can easily google and find med articles that confirm the above. how it inhibits the breakdown of protein I dont know..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

weaver said:


> anabolic means "store nutrients in the body" whether its fat protein or carbs. i thought insulin is considered to be highly anabolic, at least on paper it does store nutrients in body and inhibits the breakdown of fat, protein and cards, cant comment on actual muscle gains from it tho, never used it.
> 
> you can easily google and find med articles that confirm the above. how it inhibits the breakdown of protein I dont know..


 Insulin does not create muscle tissue it is just a transporter of nutrients which by itself is not anabolic.....it does not store nutrients it transports them to the cell, combined with other hormones it is anabolic but it is not anabolic on its own

it inhibits the breakdown of Protein by lowering MPB which has a balanced relationship with MPS but by itself it is not anabolic.....


----------

